# Jacksonville Info?



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Does anyone have any info? I'm really just wondering if my dogs are OK. My favorite young dog pro, who is now moving down on the list , told me gator stories the other evening like you wouldn't believe....


----------



## Smokin' Guns (Feb 2, 2009)

Are you asking is it safe for dogs here in Jacksonville, FL to swim in the water? If so the answer is yes you just need to pick your spots carefully. Especially since their mating season is right around the corner.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Smokin' Guns said:


> Are you asking is it safe for dogs here in Jacksonville, FL to swim in the water? If so the answer is yes you just need to pick your spots carefully. Especially since their mating season is right around the corner.


Yes..... thanks. I had a feeling he was having great fun at my expense. I got told stories about pulling up to run a derby with two gators sunning on an island, etc....


----------



## Smokin' Guns (Feb 2, 2009)

You never know! I was wading one morning while duck hunting and turned around and their was 2 gators 20 yards behind us. They never bothered us but I sure kept my eyes open after that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan,
Just so you know, the Jacksonville Retriever Club trial isn't in Jacksonville. In fact, the club isn't even in Jacksonville! I never could figure that one out.
Anyway, at all of the trial grounds down here, the gators tend to have a short life expectancy for some reason. Either that or they are afraid of the dogs and migrate to other areas. If I get the chance to see Honor and talk to Andy tomorrow, I'll let him know that you are concerned about him feeding your dog to the reptiles.
Matt


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Smokin' Guns said:


> You never know! I was wading one morning while duck hunting and turned around and their was 2 gators 20 yards behind us. They never bothered us but I sure kept my eyes open after that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ok, you were doing good until this last bit....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Hookset said:


> Susan,
> Just so you know, the Jacksonville Retriever Club trial isn't in Jacksonville. In fact, the club isn't even in Jacksonville! I never could figure that one out.
> Anyway, at all of the trial grounds down here, the gators tend to have a short life expectancy for some reason. Either that or they are afraid of the dogs and migrate to other areas. If I get the chance to see Honor and talk to Andy tomorrow, I'll let him know that you are concerned about him feeding your dog to the reptiles.
> Matt


Thanks Matt...... actually it's Seth running the dogs this weekend, and Honor is one of his favorites - Honor was Seth's first open win and the first dog he titled. So, I'm not as concerned about him. Now Gavel, he's a big guy, and might kick a sleeping gator on the bottom of hte pond and wake him up... and then there's my young and tender derby dog... 


Wonder why such a short life expectancy regards -


----------



## woodson (May 3, 2008)

Susan, 

You are hilarious. I actually feel like a bad owner/pup mom. All I've worried about today is if my pups are still hanging in there. I didn't realize that I should be worrying if they have all of their limbs attached. Great. One more thing for me to stress over with these dogs . 

Don't worry about Ruckus, he's too focused on being a rock star this weekend now that he's on the derby list. He doesn't have time for those mean ole gators, he has a ribbon to bring home to mama.

best,
J


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

woodson said:


> Susan,
> 
> He doesn't have time for those mean ole gators


Ruckus = derby dog = no sense.  "hey, that gator is trying to get my bird, I can run faster than him..... man, that guy needs some dental work......(Ruckus jumping up & down barking at it) hey, he looks hungry..... mom, Mom, MOM!!!!!! " 

Yes, I can find things to worry about Jamie...... I am my father's daughter. Just let me know if you run out... but you didn't hear the stories I heard from that mean ole' trainer. And then Attar's message telling me if I'm worried about gators to call Seth and scratch the dogs..... course you know those guys don't answer their phones.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Ruckus = derby dog = no sense.  "hey, that gator is trying to get my bird, I can run faster than him..... man, that guy needs some dental work......(Ruckus jumping up & down barking at it) hey, he looks hungry..... mom, Mom, MOM!!!!!! "
> 
> Yes, I can find things to worry about Jamie...... I am my father's daughter. Just let me know if you run out... but you didn't hear the stories I heard from that mean ole' trainer. And then Attar's message telling me if I'm worried about gators to call Seth and scratch the dogs..... course you know those guys don't answer their phones.


Susan, Andy knows well about Jacksonville


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Susan, Andy knows well about Jacksonville


Uh.... Nancy.... is that supposed to be comforting?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Gators, heck, I heard they are playing in the NIT. Everyone here knows you have to worry more about the water moccasins and rattle snakes than gators. However, a pond can be clear one minute and have a big gator in it the next. That is why the minor stakes are run in the water before the major stakes.

Doesn't look like the Open will finish tonight. Maybe 10 to 15 dogs will be left to run tomorrow morning. Open is a triple with 2 retired. Middle retired mark is about 250 yards, long retired mark about 380 and flyer about 175. Order, long left, middle flyer. The middle mark is real tight to the back side of the flyer. Good set up, however quite a few dogs completing the test.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard Ken Neil and Vapor took second in the Derby


----------



## woodson (May 3, 2008)

Congrats to Ken. Any other info on the derby?


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

Any news on the open?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

48 called back to the land blind. Call backs to the water blind -- 9, 21, 25, 27, 29, 34, 35, 38, 41, 49, 51, 53, 57, 61, 63, 66, 72, 82, 89, 90, 92, 95. Started with 49, quit with 29 at 7:00 P.M. I know that 95 and 29 picked up.

Amateur call backs to land blind. 1, 2, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 20, 21, 22, 25, 27, 29, 33, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55, 57, 60, 63. They may have completed the land blind but I did not get the call backs

Qualifying --- ran water marks first series because Amateur needed water where Qual was running. Call backs to the water blind --
1, 2, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 27. Water blind was run but do not have the call backs. Don't know if there any more series were run today. 

I hope this will help.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Derby Results:

1. Moses (Wayne Curtis)
2. Vapor (Ken Neill)
3. Chip (Van Engen/Craig Crook)
4. Ruckus!!!!! (VanEngen/Craig Crook) - Go Baby Boy!
Jam: Keeper (Ruckus' little sister) and a few more I don't have!!!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats on the Derby 4th Susan and Ruckus!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good for Ruckus and his ruckusing his way to another derby point.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

It's so cool!!!! Go Ruckus and Keeper!!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Way to go Ruckus! I see you did not get eaten by the gators! 

FOM


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

28 starters in the Q, only 8 left going into the water blind, so I was told anyway.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind:1, 2, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 20, 21, 22, 25, 27, 29, 33, 37, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 50, 53, 55, 57, 60, 63.


I don't have the callbacks for the 4th series of the Q..... but I do know that there's a certain gracious lady from Georgia, with a certain ice-cream eating golden that will be at that dance......YEE-HAW, GO BECKY AND HOSS!


(Congrats Susan on Ruckus runnin' up the points)


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Good luck to Becky. I wonder how many were dropped out of the eight left?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> but I do know that there's a certain gracious lady from Georgia, with a certain ice-cream eating golden that will be at that dance......YEE-HAW, GO BECKY AND HOSS!


Go Becky! Go Hoss!!!!!!!!

Go Babe!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Susan, Jim & Ruckus


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

GOOD LUCK to my friend Rick A and his string in the AM water blind and beyond!!


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Ruckus, Jim or Craig and Susan. At least you know Ruckus is safe from the gators.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Susan!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amat. Results:

1st--Roz--Dubose
2nd--Lumpy--Younglove
3rd--Pow--Brown
4th--Cruisen Mach Three--Anderson

sorry don't know jams


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Susan, 
Now that it is over,you can ask a golden person that was at the National Speciality a few years ago what happened to the bird that was thrown and disappeared.  It was a small lizard Brings a whole new meaning to "no bird".


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> Hey Susan,
> Now that it is over,you can ask a golden person that was at the National Speciality a few years ago what happened to the bird that was thrown and disappeared.  It was a small lizard Brings a whole new meaning to "no bird".


Demi- That's what I was afraid of.... I tried to talk Craig and Seth into taking a box of pork chops and some duct tape.... tape a chop to a big rock. Throw it in. If nothing happens, they can put my dog in the water...  They didn't seem to understand that I was joking!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats Susan this deserves another text


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Only heard one Open result - Tie, owned by Howard Simson and handled by Kevin Cheff!!! YEEESSSS!!!!!
A huge congratulations to the Derby Dawgs including two more jams: Tickey Poo owned by RTF's very own Shameless Brazen Huzzy, Andy Carlson, and Sweetie, owned by Ray Smith. Both handled by Kevin Cheff.
Qual results:
1. Rocka - owned by Jim Dorabek and handled by Kevin Cheff - BEE U TI FUL Trial!!!
2. Hammer - Roger and Pat Magnusson's Christmas Eve Miracle Boy - Another BEE U TI FUL Trial!
3. Twister - owned by Fred Kampo and handled by Kevin Cheff - purty darn good, too!
4. Chief - owned and handled by Colby Eason - way to go Colby and Chief! 
RJ Cadi - owned/handled by Jeff Adams - Attention Judy - precious little golden girl!
Jam: Luke - owned by Greg Konsionowski and handled by Craig, who also had to keep Ruckus in line this weekend. Poor guy.
Jam: Zeke and Don Bover - what a Team - you go fellas!
Jam: Hoss and Becky. It was a double Dairy Queen weekend.
And a huge thanks to our workers and of course our gracious judges, or rather one gracious judge, Bruce Schroeder, and one not so gracious judge, Brandon Edmondson, who was grumpy cause of somethin about his truck. Beats me.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Becky, Congrats on the JAM!


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Rick A. Congratulations on your Am placement.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Jam: Hoss and Becky. It was a double Dairy Queen weekend.


 
YEEEEEEEEEE HAWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

does anyone have the results from the open? thanks in advance!-Paul


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

From EE:

#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler	Results
9 FC/AFC/CFC/CAFC RPM Xena Roger & Pat Magnusson Roger Magnusson 1st
61 FC FTCH AFTCH L and L's Black Tie Affair Howard Simson Kevin Cheff 2nd
66 Whiskey River Dance The Tide Lindy DeWert Seth Steenburgen 3rd
25 Catch Me if You Can II John Stracka Seth Steenbergen 4th
27 FC-AFC Voigts Dyna - Maxx Mac & Lynne DuBose DuBose Mac DuBose/Lynne DuBose Res. Jam
21 Landover's Touch of Tiffany Erwin S. and Susan B. Purtell Seth Steenburgen Jam
35 FC AFC Lars Harmony N' Blues Robert & Patricia Larsen Robert Larsen Jam
72 AFC Waterdogs Iron Diva John Stracka Seth Steenbergen Jam


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1. Moses (Wayne Curtis)
> 2. Vapor (Ken Neill)
> ...


 
#3 Chip, congrats Sonia.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Chuck...We were pretty excited about the 3rd!


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Sonia, Congratulations I just saw Chip took 3rd.


----------

